# Assigning CCs to multiple tracks



## Pybes (Dec 16, 2020)

Hello. I am setting up Midi CCs in my tracks in Logic X 10.16. I have a lot of tracks and I was wondering if it's possible to set the CCs to one track and then apply them to all. Please can you help? Many thanks.


----------

